# People get really butt hurt when you tell them no!



## NYH1

We had a corporate meeting (we as in, me, myself and I) and I decided I'm not taking on any new customers that aren't just pushes.

Drop the plow where their driveway meets the road and push it back onto their property, straight back or off to the side, whatever. No more back blading and stacking it down by the road.

I'll keep most of what I have now and continue to do it how I've been doing it. Just not worth it for me to get more of that crap.

People sure don't like being told no. 

NYH1.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its all in how you say it. I was recommended by a guy who is getting out of snow, he sent a letter in july/august with my name to his client list as a replacement. I was really surprised at how low his price was considering the clientel. Most are a good fit , but I really dont won't budge on price, Im kinda busy as it is.
Last week a straggler called.."so and so gave me your name. " He's kinda a big deal, and quoted me so and so's price, (I was more than twice what he was paying)
"Could you get a little closer to his price"
-"No, not really. Im pretty much at the top of my list for clients, I would prefer to not to drop my price or risk my service to my other customers."
He emailed me back about an hour later with a e transfer for the whole season.


----------



## NYH1

I'm pretty good talking to people. We had two teenage daughters (adults now)....I know not negotiate with terrorists!

I plow out by our house, in the sticks and on the eastside of the city. One of my customers gave my number to her friend. His place is on the far northside nowhere near where I plow. Guy was baffled I told him no.

NYH1.


----------



## Kvston

Lately I’ve been calling myself the dream crusher. Helps when I explain to people why i say no.


----------



## NYH1

Kvston said:


> Lately I've been calling myself the dream crusher. Helps when I explain to people why i say no.


Oh yeah, I tell them why. When I do though, it's not up for negotiations, just like price.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> I'm pretty good talking to people. We had two teenage daughters (adults now)....I know not negotiate with terrorists!
> 
> I plow out by our house, in the sticks and on the eastside of the city. One of my customers gave my number to her friend. His place is on the far northside nowhere near where I plow. Guy was baffled I told him no.
> 
> NYH1.


When I started oot I had a customer that I plowed their business and their home. This is common IMO but the probably was the home was 10miles from any of my customers. I honored the contract for a year and decided to part ways. I mainly agreed to plowing the home with the hope of getting work from the neighbors which didn't pan oot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm not sure how people have responded but we've told a lot of people our routes are full, we aren't in that area, etc. 

The way it was finding operators I just wasn't interested unless they were already on our route.


----------



## theplowmeister

When some one is to far away and I tell them so, inevitably they say "im only 2 miles away" I say Ok you pay travel time @ $225/hr every time I come over during a snow storm and i'll come over and plow you... I have not had a taker yet!


----------



## fireside

I sat down the other day over breakfast at the diner having a corporate meeting with myself. I decided this year will be my last. Hard cost are Thur the roof but plowing prices keep going down how and why! I lost two 20 plus year accounts one for half and other over $21 plow and salt. Just not worth it anymore not to mention the new help problem

I’m not sure about your areas but tons of guys stopped doing snow this year just sorry we are done. Now we have some new warriors going to be big plow guy. Hey did you look at your numbers there buddy! Your salt cost is more than you are charging to plow abs salt


----------



## Kvston

fireside said:


> I sat down the other day over breakfast at the diner having a corporate meeting with myself. I decided this year will be my last. Hard cost are Thur the roof but plowing prices keep going down how and why! I lost two 20 plus year accounts one for half and other over $21 plow and salt. Just not worth it anymore not to mention the new help problem
> 
> I'm not sure about your areas but tons of guys stopped doing snow this year just sorry we are done. Now we have some new warriors going to be big plow guy. Hey did you look at your numbers there buddy! Your salt cost is more than you are charging to plow abs salt


Take a year or two off and all the yo yo's will run themselves out of business.


----------



## NYH1

fireside said:


> I sat down the other day over breakfast at the diner having a corporate meeting with myself. I decided this year will be my last. Hard cost are Thur the roof but plowing prices keep going down how and why! I lost two 20 plus year accounts one for half and other over $21 plow and salt. Just not worth it anymore not to mention the new help problem


Yeah, I get that for sure. It's just me so the lack of workers doesn't affect me. I won't be taking anymore accounts in the city unless they're just pushes. Even then, I'm gonna try to shift from the city and get more accounts out where I we live.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Kvston said:


> Take a year or two off and all the yo yo's will run themselves out of business.


And then the next batch of yo yos will be in place.


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> And then the next batch of yo yos will be in place.


Good point.

NYH1.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> And then the next batch of yo yos will be in place.


Which one are we ..?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Which one are we ..?


Older, more resilient yo yos. They don't make yo yos like they used to.


----------



## SHAWZER

Stubborn comes to mind .....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Stubborn comes to mind .....


I'm not stubborn, I'm persistent...


----------



## Mr.Markus

*







*


----------



## Kvston

I like to think I’m in charge. Chief Yo YO?


----------



## fireside

After 35 years plowing I have found it takes three years before most guys finally figure out they are broke. I love the I’m a big guy now plowing Walmart for 9k


----------



## m_ice

fireside said:


> After 35 years plowing I have found it takes three years before most guys finally figure out they are broke. I love the I'm a big guy now plowing Walmart for 9k


Race to the bottom


----------



## Kvston

fireside said:


> After 35 years plowing I have found it takes three years before most guys finally figure out they are broke. I love the I'm a big guy now plowing Walmart for 9k


I turned down one this year for 40k. Who takes one for 9k? Is that the same guy who puts a MM1 on his Subaru?


----------



## fireside

Boy about 25 years ago I did a Sam’s club for $47k did it three years, back when no subs permitted, no guy in some office in an office in Florida got involved. I loved the time you want contract prove you own the equipment to plow it! when it closed 4 years ago it went for 14k same lot. Same building and lot is now Amazon rumor on the playground is 81k for season!! They leave two brand new loaders there all
Year.


----------



## SnowHampshire

Year two for me...but I'm taking it slow, feeling it out, trying to put together a solid route. I'm in Southern NH and it's super competitive and fulllllll of plow guys. This year I learned how to say no and ghat damn does it feel good.


----------



## Kvston

Had a woman on a HOA road I plow call me at 8:30 Pm last storm “to make an arrangement” to plow her driveway-after she first tried to bribe my driver to do it off the books and behind my back. Gave her the standard starting rate, she says its too high and hangs the phone up! Price yourself out of that market boys!


----------



## RichardBongIII

m_ice said:


> Race to the bottom


That's the price of perfect competition.


----------



## m_ice

RichardBongIII said:


> That's the price of perfect competition.


If you say so :terribletowel:


----------



## Kvston

I do! No freebies!


----------



## RichardBongIII

m_ice said:


> If you say so :terribletowel:


Me and every other economist. Ask yourself why is it when I go down isle at the super market most of these items are made by handful of companies. Sure, you have lots of brands but in the end all that money leads to a few major companies. Competition only leads to a loss of revenue.


----------



## SnowHampshire

Kvston said:


> I turned down one this year for 40k. Who takes one for 9k? Is that the same guy who puts a MM1 on his Subaru?


I have a mm1


----------



## RichardBongIII

SnowHampshire said:


> I have a mm1


Cool.


----------



## SnowHampshire

What is with all the constant moaning and groaning about new guys ruining plowing for everyone? One second its "Ohh thell be out of business in no time..." the next second its "Ohhh I'm quitting plowing, I can't make money because of the dudes that will be out of business in no time". I am new, I drive a half ton with a ****ty mm1  and I'm probably cheaper than guys that have been doing it a while. You know what's happened? Second year my route is significantly tighter, my customers are happy and word of mouth is helping me pick up people close to me. I don't have the luxury of charging what experienced guys charge because I would literally have 0 customers. I've lost out on most of my bids, like 90% of them. I only have a handful of customers but I bust my ass and I'm building my business for the long run. Am I cheap, ya probably. Is it the reason for all your pain and suffering? No. How bout you guys get creative and figure out a way to stay in business and make good money. I'm on this forum ALOT. ALOT of what I see is experienced guys talking trash about new guys that don't plow as well as them. NO ****. It's called being new. I've learned most of what I know from this site and youtube. I VERY much appreciate all the knowledge from you experienced guys as I'm sure most new guys do, but do the love of God quit *****ing about other people and deal with it. FREE MARKET ECONOMY. It's a frigging business. If you can't stay in the game that's your own problem but it's not everyone else is fault. Let the hate fest begin! Go ahead and light me up, I'm sure it'll be great reading. End rant...


----------



## SnowHampshire

RichardBongIII said:


> Cool.


I think so, it's a piece of history man hahaha


----------



## Hydromaster

SnowHampshire said:


> What is with all the constant moaning and groaning about new guys ruining plowing for everyone? One second its "Ohh thell be out of business in no time..." the next second its "Ohhh I'm quitting plowing, I can't make money because of the dudes that will be out of business in no time". I am new, I drive a half ton with a ****ty mm1  and I'm probably cheaper than guys that have been doing it a while. You know what's happened? Second year my route is significantly tighter, my customers are happy and word of mouth is helping me pick up people close to me. I don't have the luxury of charging what experienced guys charge because I would literally have 0 customers. I've lost out on most of my bids, like 90% of them. I only have a handful of customers but I bust my ass and I'm building my business for the long run. Am I cheap, ya probably. Is it the reason for all your pain and suffering? No. How bout you guys get creative and figure out a way to stay in business and make good money. I'm on this forum ALOT. ALOT of what I see is experienced guys talking trash about new guys that don't plow as well as them. NO ****. It's called being new. I've learned most of what I know from this site and youtube. I VERY much appreciate all the knowledge from you experienced guys as I'm sure most new guys do, but do the love of God quit *****ing about other people and deal with it. FREE MARKET ECONOMY. It's a frigging business. If you can't stay in the game that's your own problem but it's not everyone else is fault. Let the hate fest begin! Go ahead and light me up, I'm sure it'll be great reading. End rant...


Do you make a comfortable living for your family, from plowing snow?


----------



## Kvston

Uh, this is the place to vent man and bounce ideas off each other. Ever been to a bar? Guys complaining about their wives, that sort of thing.

It's good you have some piss and vinegar dude. It'll serve you well @SnowHampshire . Some free advice: don't piss off the hand that feeds you, unless they are starving you to death.

Ge good fellow noob.


----------



## SnowHampshire

Hydromaster said:


> Do you make a comfortable living for your family, from plowing snow?


Yes, great question. Starting with a few grand, in my second year with a handful of customers I do that. Great question, next.


----------



## SnowHampshire

Kvston said:


> Uh, this is the place to vent man and bounce ideas off each other. Ever been to a bar? Guys complaining about their wives, that sort of thing.
> 
> It's good you have some piss and vinegar dude. It'll serve you well @SnowHampshire . Some free advice: don't piss off the hand that feeds you, unless they are starving you to death.
> 
> Ge good fellow noob.


I agree. I like to ***** too. This is my first post *****ing. I wanna ***** too!!!!


----------



## SnowHampshire

SnowHampshire said:


> Yes, great question. Starting with a few grand, in my second year with a handful of customers I do that. Great question, next.


Actually I take that back. I use my daily driver and put $500 into my business account my first year. I originally paid 4k for my truck and plow so I can try to get something going.


----------



## Hydromaster

SnowHampshire said:


> Yes, great question. Starting with a few grand, in my second year with a handful of customers I do that. Great question, next.


Running a legitimate company that supports your family, cool, next.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnowHampshire said:


> What is with all the constant moaning and groaning about new guys ruining plowing for everyone? One second its "Ohh thell be out of business in no time..." the next second its "Ohhh I'm quitting plowing, I can't make money because of the dudes that will be out of business in no time". I am new, I drive a half ton with a ****ty mm1  and I'm probably cheaper than guys that have been doing it a while. You know what's happened? Second year my route is significantly tighter, my customers are happy and word of mouth is helping me pick up people close to me. I don't have the luxury of charging what experienced guys charge because I would literally have 0 customers. I've lost out on most of my bids, like 90% of them. I only have a handful of customers but I bust my ass and I'm building my business for the long run. Am I cheap, ya probably. Is it the reason for all your pain and suffering? No. How bout you guys get creative and figure out a way to stay in business and make good money. I'm on this forum ALOT. ALOT of what I see is experienced guys talking trash about new guys that don't plow as well as them. NO ****. It's called being new. I've learned most of what I know from this site and youtube. I VERY much appreciate all the knowledge from you experienced guys as I'm sure most new guys do, but do the love of God quit *****ing about other people and deal with it. FREE MARKET ECONOMY. It's a frigging business. If you can't stay in the game that's your own problem but it's not everyone else is fault. Let the hate fest begin! Go ahead and light me up, I'm sure it'll be great reading. End rant...


K


----------



## Hydromaster

SnowHampshire said:


> I agree. I like to ***** too. This is my first post *****ing. I wanna ***** too!!!!


Take it to the rant thread , this is for people who don't like to be told no.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SnowHampshire said:


> What is with all the constant moaning and groaning about new guys ruining plowing for everyone? One second its "Ohh thell be out of business in no time..." the next second its "Ohhh I'm quitting plowing, I can't make money because of the dudes that will be out of business in no time". I am new, I drive a half ton with a ****ty mm1  and I'm probably cheaper than guys that have been doing it a while. You know what's happened? Second year my route is significantly tighter, my customers are happy and word of mouth is helping me pick up people close to me. I don't have the luxury of charging what experienced guys charge because I would literally have 0 customers. I've lost out on most of my bids, like 90% of them. I only have a handful of customers but I bust my ass and I'm building my business for the long run. Am I cheap, ya probably. Is it the reason for all your pain and suffering? No. How bout you guys get creative and figure out a way to stay in business and make good money. I'm on this forum ALOT. ALOT of what I see is experienced guys talking trash about new guys that don't plow as well as them. NO ****. It's called being new. I've learned most of what I know from this site and youtube. I VERY much appreciate all the knowledge from you experienced guys as I'm sure most new guys do, but do the love of God quit *****ing about other people and deal with it. FREE MARKET ECONOMY. It's a frigging business. If you can't stay in the game that's your own problem but it's not everyone else is fault. Let the hate fest begin! Go ahead and light me up, I'm sure it'll be great reading. End rant...


----------



## SnowHampshire

Hydromaster said:


> Running a legitimate company that supports your family, cool, next.


That's the idea!


----------



## SnowHampshire

Kvston said:


> Uh, this is the place to vent man and bounce ideas off each other. Ever been to a bar? Guys complaining about their wives, that sort of thing.
> 
> It's good you have some piss and vinegar dude. It'll serve you well @SnowHampshire . Some free advice: don't piss off the hand that feeds you, unless they are starving you to death.
> 
> Ge good fellow noob.


Fair enough, I get it. All I'm saying is I read over and over experienced guys *****ing about new guys, cheap guys etc. God forbid I ***** about the the non noobs. Ah well, we can't all be salty I guess! Cheers!


----------



## RichardBongIII

SnowHampshire said:


> I think so, it's a piece of history man hahaha.


It works and you are doing your thing so it is cool.


----------



## rippinryno

I wish I could say I have a "route", but I just don't. Right now it looks like my route is at least 30 miles and probably closer to 40. My "route" consists of an ordered list by priority and needs, the rest is just me driving city streets and highways to get to the next one.

You will always see the snow guys, lawn guys, etc complaining about the new guy doing it for cheaper. It's just how it goes. And there will always be the new guy doing it for cheaper. The big companies that cover huge commercial lots should not be affected if they do what's best for their customer. 

Sometimes I think operators and owners feel like they own the customer. Truth is, sometimes the customers make decisions and changes to their service providers. Sometimes they are dumb decisions, sometimes they aren't. If a company is pinching pennies and can save thousands of dollars by using a cheaper company that offers the same quality of service. Wait, did I just explain how our free market works?


----------



## JJ's GMP

SnowHampshire said:


> What is with all the constant moaning and groaning about new guys ruining plowing for everyone? One second its "Ohh thell be out of business in no time..." the next second its "Ohhh I'm quitting plowing, I can't make money because of the dudes that will be out of business in no time". I am new, I drive a half ton with a ****ty mm1  and I'm probably cheaper than guys that have been doing it a while. You know what's happened? Second year my route is significantly tighter, my customers are happy and word of mouth is helping me pick up people close to me. I don't have the luxury of charging what experienced guys charge because I would literally have 0 customers. I've lost out on most of my bids, like 90% of them. I only have a handful of customers but I bust my ass and I'm building my business for the long run. Am I cheap, ya probably. Is it the reason for all your pain and suffering? No. How bout you guys get creative and figure out a way to stay in business and make good money. I'm on this forum ALOT. ALOT of what I see is experienced guys talking trash about new guys that don't plow as well as them. NO ****. It's called being new. I've learned most of what I know from this site and youtube. I VERY much appreciate all the knowledge from you experienced guys as I'm sure most new guys do, but do the love of God quit *****ing about other people and deal with it. FREE MARKET ECONOMY. It's a frigging business. If you can't stay in the game that's your own problem but it's not everyone else is fault. Let the hate fest begin! Go ahead and light me up, I'm sure it'll be great reading. End rant...


It is all about the people. Man after 20 plus as a Crew Chief in the AF, I retired. Went into plowing. It's not about years of doing it. Not bout price (unless your doing one of them dumbass costco's). It's about being there and making it as safe as possible for them. Practice, train, watch, learn, repeat. I didn't know how to make a jet fly or what the flip it took. But I could make em fly after a couple years. Good on ya man,, keep the training. We all start somewhere. If you don't make ends meat, we'll you don't make ends meat. Move on. If you e joy it, helping those who need it (not charity cases), and you cab put a little coin in your pocket. It's an A++ job. Put people first, the rest follows suit. If you take care of people's places like it's your own, you shouldn't ever have issues with customers or making $$. Telling people no, that's the hard part. If your eyes aren't $$ signs, your one step ahead. It's all math. X + y × L + M- C = Net.. I agree with the old farts too. Your experience is invaluable. The smaller companies, such as mine look up to those who are and have been doing it for eons. I do however realize, if you charge 20$ for a swipe, and the last dude was charging 45, def check your overhead. I approach new customers with "what did you pay last year" or your prior driver? Anything below $45 is not mathematically worth doing, unless it's a favor for a friend.


----------



## SnowHampshire

JJ's GMP said:


> It is all about the people. Man after 20 plus as a Crew Chief in the AF, I retired. Went into plowing. It's not about years of doing it. Not bout price (unless your doing one of them dumbass costco's). It's about being there and making it as safe as possible for them. Practice, train, watch, learn, repeat. I didn't know how to make a jet fly or what the flip it took. But I could make em fly after a couple years. Good on ya man,, keep the training. We all start somewhere. If you don't make ends meat, we'll you don't make ends meat. Move on. If you e joy it, helping those who need it (not charity cases), and you cab put a little coin in your pocket. It's an A++ job. Put people first, the rest follows suit. If you take care of people's places like it's your own, you shouldn't ever have issues with customers or making $$. Telling people no, that's the hard part. If your eyes aren't $$ signs, your one step ahead. It's all math. X + y × L + M- C = Net.. I agree with the old farts too. Your experience is invaluable. The smaller companies, such as mine look up to those who are and have been doing it for eons. I do however realize, if you charge 20$ for a swipe, and the last dude was charging 45, def check your overhead. I approach new customers with "what did you pay last year" or your prior driver? Anything below $45 is not mathematically worth doing, unless it's a favor for a friend.





JJ's GMP said:


> Thanks very much, great stuff man. I completely agree. The first few years there is definitely alot of balancing between getting business and not slipping too low on pricing and whatnot....Also my dad was an AF then ANG lifer, good for you man. I was USMC, anyone that asks me anything about joining the military I have one response: "Join the Air Force". Big budget, relevant and valuable training, heavenly chow halls, best education benefits.


----------



## Crotchety Ford Truck Only

Mr.Markus said:


> Its all in how you say it. I was recommended by a guy who is getting out of snow, he sent a letter in july/august with my name to his client list as a replacement. I was really surprised at how low his price was considering the clientel. Most are a good fit , but I really dont won't budge on price, Im kinda busy as it is.
> Last week a straggler called.."so and so gave me your name. " He's kinda a big deal, and quoted me so and so's price, (I was more than twice what he was paying)
> "Could you get a little closer to his price"
> -"No, not really. Im pretty much at the top of my list for clients, I would prefer to not to drop my price or risk my service to my other customers."
> He emailed me back about an hour later with a e transfer for the whole season.


Ain't that the truth.......Always good when you don't need it too. To many people willing to work for nothing.


----------



## Crotchety Ford Truck Only

SnowHampshire said:


> What is with all the constant moaning and groaning about new guys ruining plowing for everyone? One second its "Ohh thell be out of business in no time..." the next second its "Ohhh I'm quitting plowing, I can't make money because of the dudes that will be out of business in no time". I am new, I drive a half ton with a ****ty mm1  and I'm probably cheaper than guys that have been doing it a while. You know what's happened? Second year my route is significantly tighter, my customers are happy and word of mouth is helping me pick up people close to me. I don't have the luxury of charging what experienced guys charge because I would literally have 0 customers. I've lost out on most of my bids, like 90% of them. I only have a handful of customers but I bust my ass and I'm building my business for the long run. Am I cheap, ya probably. Is it the reason for all your pain and suffering? No. How bout you guys get creative and figure out a way to stay in business and make good money. I'm on this forum ALOT. ALOT of what I see is experienced guys talking trash about new guys that don't plow as well as them. NO ****. It's called being new. I've learned most of what I know from this site and youtube. I VERY much appreciate all the knowledge from you experienced guys as I'm sure most new guys do, but do the love of God quit *****ing about other people and deal with it. FREE MARKET ECONOMY. It's a frigging business. If you can't stay in the game that's your own problem but it's not everyone else is fault. Let the hate fest begin! Go ahead and light me up, I'm sure it'll be great reading. End rant...


 I wouldn't complain about someone new. Every one has to start somewhere. The more elite trades do less scabbing than the labor trades. You don't see dentists and doctors scabbing the trade. You do see landscapers, plow guys, labor for hire, junk guys etc...scabbing the trades left and right. It's to bad we couldn't all talk and maintain a decent price for the service. Look at plumbers they are all consistent. Free market always been here, as I age I have learned so much and know the cost of operating. Why should a customer get your sweat and machine for cost, as a business you should make money for the big picture. There's more involved than just the driveway. Scabs are a fact of life they hurt the whole trade.


----------



## Hydromaster

I never ask what did the last guy charge as his price has no bearing on my price.
I know my numbers and there not gonna change based off somebody else’s.

When you ask a customer what they paid before they think why is he asking, “what were you paying” does he want to know the price because he’s going to beat it to get my business? So I’ll tel the plow guy a low number.

but back to the topic every time a big snows is forecasted the phone starts to ring usually I don’t answer it, but when I do,,,
They usually end up telling them no and after I say no, there’s a little pause then they say you’re one of the few that actually answered his phone, how come nobody answers their phone, because nobody really likes to say no
To a potential customer and this way you may not loose them as a potential customer going forward.


----------



## EWSplow

I only have one former client who has a problem with me calling it quits.
I got a text "I know its hard work and I'm sure you're tired of doing it, but can you call me".
It is hard work and I am tired of the logistics involved.
For me, determining factors were: Finding good, reliable help for walks.
Also, the numbers don't work. One event burns up 2-3 days of my time, and people don't get that. I can either make the money elsewhere, or do nothing and invest nothing.
And then there's the people who don't plan. They call, or try to flag you down and they don't get why you don't have time, when you're in the area anyway.
I remember once, a guy came up to me and asked if I could do a driveway a block way. "No, I really don't have time". Well its only 2 cars wide and 50' long, how much would you charge? "Without looking at it, $100". Well that's pricy but I need it done. When can you get there? "Tomorrow afternoon". But its a block away and you're here. "Ba By"


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> I only have one former client who has a problem with me calling it quits.
> I got a text "I know its hard work and I'm sure you're tired of doing it, but can you call me".
> It is hard work and I am tired of the logistics involved.
> For me, determining factors were: Finding good, reliable help for walks.
> Also, the numbers don't work. One event burns up 2-3 days of my time, and people don't get that. I can either make the money elsewhere, or do nothing and invest nothing.
> And then there's the people who don't plan. They call, or try to flag you down and they don't get why you don't have time, when you're in the area anyway.
> I remember once, a guy came up to me and asked if I could do a driveway a block way. "No, I really don't have time". Well its only 2 cars wide and 50' long, how much would you charge? "Without looking at it, $100". Well that's pricy but I need it done. When can you get there? "Tomorrow afternoon". But its a block away and you're here. "Ba By"


If you have time to post here, you have time to CALL ME! Don't make me text you again!


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> If you have time to post here, you have time to CALL ME! Don't make me text you again!


As a matter of fact, I forgot that the guy who wants me to call has visited plowsite. He had his own plow for a short time.


----------



## SnowHampshire

Crotchety Ford Truck Only said:


> I wouldn't complain about someone new. Every one has to start somewhere. The more elite trades do less scabbing than the labor trades. You don't see dentists and doctors scabbing the trade. You do see landscapers, plow guys, labor for hire, junk guys etc...scabbing the trades left and right. It's to bad we couldn't all talk and maintain a decent price for the service. Look at plumbers they are all consistent. Free market always been here, as I age I have learned so much and know the cost of operating. Why should a customer get your sweat and machine for cost, as a business you should make money for the big picture. There's more involved than just the driveway. Scabs are a fact of life they hurt the whole trade.


How do they hurt the trade in your opinion?


----------



## stainlessman

This is good reading...
I plow my driveway, my business driveway, my sisters driveway...have never plowed for $$$. 
Our small town here pays the contractor $200.K a year to plow. Some years we have No Snow, he plows twice and sands eight times for $200.k As a taxpayer that pisses me off.


----------



## RichardBongIII

stainlessman said:


> This is good reading...
> I plow my driveway, my business driveway, my sisters driveway...have never plowed for $$$.
> Our small town here pays the contractor $200.K a year to plow. Some years we have No Snow, he plows twice and sands eight times for $200.k As a taxpayer that pisses me off.


Safety Costs being Prepared for weather that is unpredictable is also costly. But, in the end it is better to have the situtation prepared then to get hit by what would be a small storm and then see it become a major diaster because to save a few bucks you didn't prepare for the worst.


----------



## EWSplow

stainlessman said:


> This is good reading...
> I plow my driveway, my business driveway, my sisters driveway...have never plowed for $$$.
> Our small town here pays the contractor $200.K a year to plow. Some years we have No Snow, he plows twice and sands eight times for $200.k As a taxpayer that pisses me off.


As a tax payer you should be relieved that they have a contract. Also, the budget is set, rather than some type of special assessment. 
With a seasonal contract, they know what the costs for the season are upfront.
I'm not sure how big your local municipality is, but snow costs for the city of Milwaukee were at $100,000 per inch.


----------



## Kvston

stainlessman said:


> This is good reading...
> I plow my driveway, my business driveway, my sisters driveway...have never plowed for $$$.
> Our small town here pays the contractor $200.K a year to plow. Some years we have No Snow, he plows twice and sands eight times for $200.k As a taxpayer that pisses me off.


You are partially paying for his availability, equipment, overhead, manpower. Never mind the times he plows 30 times and salts 100 times.

Remember a large part of this service is the availability of manpower/equipment/insurance/expertise.


----------



## TwiceStroked

Kvston said:


> You are partially paying for his availability, equipment, overhead, manpower. Never mind the times he plows 30 times and salts 100 times.
> 
> Remember a large part of this service is the availability of manpower/equipment/insurance/expertise.


Hook me up with a 4yr contract / term for that fee and I'll buy up there and live there. WIN - WIN


----------



## Chineau

several years ago I was in a Canadian Tire they are a franchise here in the north mostly from what I know run by folks who have a dream in retail to make it big.
there was a fellow at the till verbally abusive to the cashier the lady running the show came over and pushed the guy's money back at him and picked up the merchandise told him he was not a suitable customer and please leave the store, it was a powerful lesson.
it takes awhile to build a customer list but treated fairly most folks will come back year after year, part of the deal is you have to say no to the ones not on the list in such a way they will want to be your customer when you have an opening.


----------



## TwiceStroked

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not stubborn, I'm persistent...


More like Intense


----------



## Mr.Markus

Chineau said:


> several years ago I was in a Canadian Tire they are a franchise here in the north mostly from what I know run by folks who have a dream in retail to make it big.
> there was a fellow at the till verbally abusive to the cashier the lady running the show came over and pushed the guy's money back at him and picked up the merchandise told him he was not a suitable customer and please leave the store, it was a powerful lesson.
> it takes awhile to build a customer list but treated fairly most folks will come back year after year, part of the deal is you have to say no to the ones not on the list in such a way they will want to be your customer when you have an opening.


Meaford location...?

The local store up here used to post a sign that they wouldnt tolerate abuse towards their workers. It should be a given for any business. I have had my days in the local CT, once where I asked parts counter guy to cross reference a battery with their store brand, he just answered me with "we dont sell that brand" 
No... i get it, My phone is in the truck I would google it, I want you to sell me the motomaster equivalent of that brand. 
" I don't know what you mean"
I can tell.. .and I left. Out to my phone, back in showed him how to do it and bought the battery.... There I showed you a new skill, do you have an employee discount you can apply? And he did.


----------



## SHAWZER

Meaford had 1 of the smallest CT 25 years ago when it closed forever ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fergus used to have a tiny store on main st. Just like a mom and pop hardware store before they opened the bigger location. Service and inventory there never really improved. You can run down the highway 18km to Guelph and get treated better with better stock selection.


----------



## snowtorture

rippinryno said:


> I wish I could say I have a "route", but I just don't. Right now it looks like my route is at least 30 miles and probably closer to 40. My "route" consists of an ordered list by priority and needs, the rest is just me driving city streets and highways to get to the next one.
> 
> You will always see the snow guys, lawn guys, etc complaining about the new guy doing it for cheaper. It's just how it goes. And there will always be the new guy doing it for cheaper. The big companies that cover huge commercial lots should not be affected if they do what's best for their customer.
> 
> Sometimes I think operators and owners feel like they own the customer. Truth is, sometimes the customers make decisions and changes to their service providers. Sometimes they are dumb decisions, sometimes they aren't. If a company is pinching pennies and can save thousands of dollars by using a cheaper company that offers the same quality of service. Wait, did I just explain how our free market works?


I came here to read about fixing voltage drops while using my plow. I've done this 14 years. No matter how long I've done this or everything else involved in life. Bottom line, you get what you pay for! 
Undercut anyone or everyone. Once you've changed a flywheel outside in 10°weather. You'll think twice about giving the store away. Or anything else involved in keeping the truck running during the season. I hand this rant back to whomever wants it. I need tech answers not whatever this turned into.


----------



## jonniesmooth

Mr.Markus said:


> Fergus used to have a tiny store on main st. Just like a mom and pop hardware store before they opened the bigger location. Service and inventory there never really improved. You can run down the highway 18km to Guelph and get treated better with better stock selection.


Interesting you mention Fergus. I am originally from Fergus Falls,MN.
My on site mechanic has a son who had a brain tumor. It's ok,the chemo and everything worked.
But he did get to do a make a wish request.
He wanted to meet Jamie Davis.
I asked my mechanic why we've never seen the episode with Hudson on it.
He told me they didn't use it on the show.
Probably because they are from the States and not Canada.
So anyway, he gets a call from a reporter to do an interview. So they set up a Zoom deal and while doing so he mentions what time zone they will be using .
She is like what do you mean?
Then she realized that they weren't from Fergus in Canada, but in the States.
So it kind of shot her local interest story in the foot.
BUT. She did get him a bootleg digital copy of the footage of their son on Highway Thru Hell..
Maybe you guys up there might be able to scrounge it up..
He did play it for me on his phone.


----------



## Mr.Markus

jonniesmooth said:


> Interesting you mention Fergus. I am originally from Fergus Falls,MN.
> My on site mechanic has a son who had a brain tumor. It's ok,the chemo and everything worked.
> But he did get to do a make a wish request.
> He wanted to meet Jamie Davis.
> I asked my mechanic why we've never seen the episode with Hudson on it.
> He told me they didn't use it on the show.
> Probably because they are from the States and not Canada.
> So anyway, he gets a call from a reporter to do an interview. So they set up a Zoom deal and while doing so he mentions what time zone they will be using .
> She is like what do you mean?
> Then she realized that they weren't from Fergus in Canada, but in the States.
> So it kind of shot her local interest story in the foot.
> BUT. She did get him a bootleg digital copy of the footage of their son on Highway Thru Hell..
> Maybe you guys up there might be able to scrounge it up..
> He did play it for me on his phone.


Quick search from what I understood....I don't have FB so I cant see the vid.

https://www.theprogress.com/news/i-...way-thru-hell-superfan-hudson-meets-his-hero/


----------



## jonniesmooth

Mr.Markus said:


> Quick search from what I understood....I don't have FB so I cant see the vid.
> 
> https://www.theprogress.com/news/i-...way-thru-hell-superfan-hudson-meets-his-hero/


That's it! Thank you!


----------



## jonniesmooth

jonniesmooth said:


> That's it! Thank you!


The video wasn't there for me either, and I have Facebook.


----------



## Dsmits1984

Usually when someones out of my area I will deflect by offering a few names of guys I know in said areas. Usually keeps them happy. There's a few guys around here that go anywhere....and probably lose money, but I throw their names out anyways!


----------



## Ice-sage

Have any of you witnessed a politician or govco/state employee in person or real time when they are told "no"? There isn't a customer in this industry that can hold a candle to a politician when told "no".

Just saying. Winter maintenence customers are really quite easy to deal with.


----------



## DirtyDogz

SnowHampshire said:


> Year two for me...but I'm taking it slow, feeling it out, trying to put together a solid route. I'm in Southern NH and it's super competitive and fulllllll of plow guys. This year I learned how to say no and ghat damn does it feel good.


----------



## DirtyDogz

I might of been one of those you said no to. I just installed a Fisher HD2 and now I’m good…


----------



## Chineau

DirtyDogz said:


> I might of been one of those you said no to. I just installed a Fisher HD2 and now I'm good…


yes you are


----------

